# Closing the hole in toe up socks



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

I tried something new -- new for me at least -- to close the hole that occurs when ending the heel work and starting to work in the round again for the leg. It worked so I thought I'd share.

After doing the SSK to join the heel flap to the last gusset stitch, knit across the instep stitches and continue to knit until two stitches before the end of the first round. Put those last two stitches on a cable needle and hold behind the work, K2 from the instep stitches, then K2 from the cable needle. Do the same on the other side _except_ hold the cable needle in front of the work. (I like the two stitches from the instep/top of the sock to be _over_ the stitches from the sole/heel side of the sock.)

This works on my DPNs and I can envision it working on two circulars or Magic Loop. I can not envision this if working two at a time.

(I hope the picture shows the results.)


----------



## letmeknit (Apr 16, 2011)

That looks like a great idea!


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Fantastic idea.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

This would work just fine for two at a time (my favorite way to knit socks!) In essence you are creating a mini cable to close the hole; cable patterns are no different when doing two at a time than one sock at a time, so it's a perfect fix for ANY method of knitting socks! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> This would work just fine for two at a time (my favorite way to knit socks!) In essence you are creating a mini cable to close the hole; cable patterns are no different when doing two at a time than one sock at a time, so it's a perfect fix for ANY method of knitting socks! Thanks for sharing!


It's good to know you can move stitches from one side to the other when doing two at a time. My brain isn't wrapping around it at the moment, but I'll accept your more experienced assurances. Thanks for adding to this.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Gerripho, thanks for sharing a great idea with us. I'll put it to use. Pretty yarn you are working with ... what is it?


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you .


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

seedstitch said:


> Gerripho, thanks for sharing a great idea with us. I'll put it to use. Pretty yarn you are working with ... what is it?


thanks! Yes, I'm loving this yarn color. It is called Deep Waters and you can find it here:

http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Tonal_Sock_Yarn__D5420134.html


----------



## dianes1717 (May 24, 2013)

What a wonderful idea!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Great idea! Thanks!


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Great idea. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you ...


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

The picture does show how you worked it
Very nice fix!
I will be trying this, and appreciate you letting us know!


----------



## sparrefankerl (Feb 9, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> I tried something new -- new for me at least -- to close the hole that occurs when ending the heel work and starting to work in the round again for the leg. It worked so I thought I'd share.
> 
> After doing the SSK to join the heel flap to the last gusset stitch, knit across the instep stitches and continue to knit until two stitches before the end of the first round. Put those last two stitches on a cable needle and hold behind the work, K2 from the instep stitches, then K2 from the cable needle. Do the same on the other side _except_ hold the cable needle in front of the work. (I like the two stitches from the instep/top of the sock to be _over_ the stitches from the sole/heel side of the sock.)
> 
> ...


This is the best idea I've heard in a long time. Thank you!


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Now, that looks like a neat idea. Have to try it on the machine, too.


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

Am finishing the heel flaps right now. I will try your idea; it sounds great. 
Thank you.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Great idea! I'll try this on the socks I'm making now.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Great idea and it looks so good!! Thanks for sharing. I'll be using this one. Aloha... Bev


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I can sort of understand it, so would like to know if you think it would work with one circular, as that is the only way I can knit socks at the moment.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

DollieD said:


> The picture does show how you worked it
> Very nice fix!
> I will be trying this, and appreciate you letting us know!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thank you, you're brilliant!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

Makes it look nice and neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> thanks! Yes, I'm loving this yarn color. It is called Deep Waters and you can find it here:
> 
> http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Tonal_Sock_Yarn__D5420134.html


Hey, it's on SALE right now!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your tip. Will try it with my next pair of socks.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you..


----------



## cathyschuetze (Aug 13, 2012)

What a great idea! I've knit several pairs of toe up socks and always wondered what I could do to avoid the hole.
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Excellent picture and a wonderful idea. Thank you.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Soandsew4 said:


> Fantastic idea.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## babysnapdragon (Nov 14, 2012)

Well I have just done this on a sock I am knitting. Have got up from sitting outside to say this is a fantastic way of dealing with the need to have to yank on the yarn for all you are worth to close a hole that will always be a possible weak spot on your homemade socks. Thank you so much. Will never go back to the old method. Highly recommend this to all you crazy sock knitters out there.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you  Can't wait to try this.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Brilliant!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Thank you for this tip, I shall be trying it on my next pair.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Great idea...not real practical for boots though. I hate to have any extra bulk in my boots... Then again, I usually wear my hand knit socks with Birkenstock sandals (yes in the winter). 
(I am in the Pacific Northwest and Birkies and socks is pretty normal for this area)


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I have used other methods but this one is new to me and it sounds good. Thank you for sharing. I will try it soon!


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Great idea! Thanks much for sharing.


----------

